

Xmarks closing - ctingom
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/27/social-bookmarking-startup-xmarks-heads-to-the-deadpool/

======
pavel_lishin
I use Xmarks and am quite happy with it; it would be nice if they released the
code so I could synch to a personal computer.

But I guess there's other solutions out there.

~~~
niels_olson
not exactly the same as open-sourced and maintained code, but, fwiw:

[http://wiki.foxmarks.com/wiki/Foxmarks:_Using_Your_Own_Serve...](http://wiki.foxmarks.com/wiki/Foxmarks:_Using_Your_Own_Server)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Hm, the site is down for me. Did they already take everything down? :(

------
nfriedly
Bummer, I'll miss them. Foxmarks and Firebug are the two reasons I don't
switch to chrome. Maybe I'll look at setting up my own server...

I have to admit, I disabled their google addon as soon as I saw it. I didn't
expect it and I didn't really get the point at the time.

------
mike-cardwell
2 million users and they couldn't find a way to monetize them.

------
jthomp
Very said.

